# Men's Hair Loss > Coping with Hair Loss in Everyday Life >  Thoughts about hair loss

## boourns

I was thinking about why hair loss is so devastating and I think a lot of it has to do with always trying to hide it somehow or being worried the wind blew our hair to make us look more bald. Basically always worrying about how our hair looks.

If you think about it, going bald is purely an image thing.  You're depressed about it cause you think your looks are taking a nose dive.  What's the difference between balding and being an ugly guy with hair though?  That ugly guy goes out everyday not letting his ugliness bother him one bit.  Why?  Cause he's accepted it and is used to the whole world seeing his ugly mug.  Isn't that the main issue with balding?  That you think you're going to be uglier?

You see fat people, disabled people, really ugly people, skin disorders and is being a balding person worse than that?  It shouldn't be.  But I guess in our culture balding is more embarrassing for some reason.  

Hair loss is in a way like death.  You feel that once you are put in that balding category you can no longer even pretend to be young.  Instead, you are transitioning into an old guy.  It's hard to accept.  No one wants to say goodbye to their youth in this way.  

I really don't think baldness bothers a woman nearly as much as guys think it does.  It's not like it's caused by a bad character trait.  When I think back to when I was younger, there was a bunch of us who had pretty bad acne but were still able to land above average looking girls.  No exaggeration.  In my opinion I don't think balding is more hideous than bad acne.  You have to mostly accept your acne though cause you can't go out wearing a mask hoping no one notices.  You just get used to having everyone know that you have acne. I don't think it's the same with hair loss.  

It's not that simple, I know.  Even believing this doesn't make me feel a whole lot better but I haven't even entertained the thought of being openly balding.  I'm still hiding.  It does give me a bit of hope though that I will one day be comfortable with being a person who is noticeably balding.  The day when I say F it, I'm shaving my head.

----------

